# General > PC & Console Gaming >  PS4 or XBOX one?

## Rheghead

What are the pros and cns of each console and which one will you be getting in your Xmas stocking?  I am undecided but would like your thoughts so I can decide.  Cheers

----------


## little red one

Im not going to buy either, both seem to be more of a step sideways than forwards on the gaming front compared to their predecessors and for the money they cost you could build a pretty good pc but thats a can o worms id rather not get into ::  i have an xbox 360 some prefer the ps3 :shrug:

i like the one' s ability to allow you to watch tv ect while matchmaking but would rather matchmaking times were cut tbh and i like the ps4' s live gameplay sharing to phones ect but wonder when i would use it, the new controller looks good too but not good enough to make me upgrade...

unless something HUGE happens on the Halo front im sticking with the 360 until either prices drop right down or a new bigger step forward is made.

----------


## Big Gaz

Don't think the X-Box one is up to the job tbh. People are complaining in droves about the box crashing and freezing and also the drive failing. Not good for such a price tag!

----------


## twinkle

Shut up gary and go to bed!!!! The xbox one is brill and the price is ok

----------

